# 1/20 with Captain Delynn



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey everyone,

After sitting around all winter waiting to go fishing we finally had a forecast for smooth seas. We called some friends up and decided to get out there to catch some AJs and grouper before they take them away from us.

So, on 1/20 we departed Daybreak Marina with a crew of 8 guys guided by Captain Delynn. I think the most accurate quote I've heard about Delynn is that he could catch fish in a mud puddle. Well, he sure didn't disappoint and lived up to the hype on this trip.

First, we loaded the live wells down with cigar minnows *IN JANUARY*! Then once we were offshore we pulled up to a stop and the sonar drew pictures of a lifeless and barren sea. Despite this Delynn assured us it was a good spot and he was right.

As quickly as we ran baits down we were hooked up with AJs that had apparently been resting all winter! It probably took about 10 minutes to have our 8-man limit of AJs.

We also caught a few nice fish like the gag and ARS pictured below that were quickly but very sadly released back.

Now that we had our 8-man limit of AJs it was time to go chase grouper. 

I don't have any pictures of us catching grouper because we were so busy trying to catch 32 grouper against the early sunset this time of year. I'm not sure if you're aware but trying to get an 8-man limit of grouper is a very tall order and we came VERY close.


We ended up with *30 GROUPER*, 8 AJs, 1 Almaco Jack, and a giant mingo.

If you've ever considered booking with Captain Delynn I think this post should tell you all that you need to know. Great guy and an excellent fisherman!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck of a trip


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

DAM, DAM, DAM!
Awesome trip capt, thx for sharing.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow! What a captain!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I've had the privilege of going on 3-4 trips with Capt. Delynn. You can't bank on catching fish on any given trip, but he's as close to a sure shot as you're going to get. 

Did you guys take the Freeman that he runs?

That reminds me that I need to book him soon because he's bound to fill up!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A dang fine trip !


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks like tons of fun !!! I am too poor to pay the charter fees and too inexperienced to make those offshore trips. So........I just fantasize and hope for luck close in  Looks like a great charter and crew....dilly dilly !


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow Thanks Paul. I feel like I owe you money for posting a report like that. It was a super fun trip. I have not been fishing much due to this nasty cold weather. The older I get, the more of a wimp I have become. Cold rough seas make me cry uncle. It was great to have a group of hard core killers on the boat. All I had to do was drive and watch the show. If your into bloody messes with grown men sweating, breathing hard and getting their butts kicked. It was great. Fishing is very very good right now. Weather is not but fishing is. I wish this weather would calm down at least for a couple days. I'm ready to go again. Thanks everyone for the very nice comments. Be safe out there and God Bless you all. If I can ever do anything to help, just let me know. 

Being that the seas are bad, do we have time for a quick story. I had a fella call this week and we talked tackle and knots for sometime. We plan on meeting up one day for lunch and I hope to share some tricks of the trade with him. He ask me why i share info so easily. Well, here's my deal. I moved here in 1989 and very few people would help me out when I got my first boat. Even people that I thought were good friends, would not share info. Years later the Lord has blessed me with the knowledge I have and I prayed I would not be one of those guys. The Lord blessed me with my ability to do what I love and i do my best to pass that information along. I'm not trying to tot my own horn. There are certainly a lot of people that are much much better fishermen than myself but I can show you what works for me. 
Thanks again everyone. Standing by


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I still need to put into practice the grouper advice you gave me.


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you Capt. I will let you know if it works for me. God bless


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

If you want a good grouper trip you better book him now. NMFS is watching these posts and it will be a matter of time before things start to ratchet down. I'll give it about 5-6 years and there'll be a tag system for this fishery. Better book him now.


----------



## Longbow (Jan 3, 2016)

when my son comes down this year we will be booking a trip my 19 seapro just on the small side


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Ive had the joy to talk with Delynn at the shop several times. He is first class.

I built him a custom Penn 9/0 reel with a drag capacity higher than could ever be used. He spooled it with 250lb braided line and 250lb leader. 

The Grouper didnt have a chance..!!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

After fishing with Capt Delynn last year and having my best day ever fishing, I have already booked him for this year. I am looking forward to what he can teach me!


----------



## tnun22 (Aug 22, 2016)

always good reports with capt Delynn


----------

